# Stickers



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok where is everyone putting the stickers !

Photos please


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Still thinking about it....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT STICKERS?????


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

what stickers?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*COOL BEANS!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like us West Coaster got the package first....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Opinions ?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like that is the front center of your TT. I don't know but that seems to be the area that takes the most abuse. Do you think it will hold up OK there?
Looking forward to checking the mail box. I'll guess the OB will get a bath this weekend.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

What sticker ???????????







Did not get them in Ohio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You people in the west get everything first!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Rip said:


> What sticker ???????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad we did not get them in pa yet...........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rip said:


> What sticker ???????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...living 10 minutes from Doug's house does have some benefits.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

umm, Doug? did I miss the post about Koala club Stickers?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


they would look much better in MY Outback!







The mail hasn't arrived yet, so maybe...just maybe Doug does love the rest of us????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Patience grasshoppers...

The 'Goodies Packet' was mailed late Tuesday afternoon. It will take a few days for them to find their way across the country, but they are on the way! Finally!

As far as placement goes, It's hard to say where is best. If you put them on the rear of the trailer they will be more visible when on the road. If you put them on the front, more people in the campground are likely to see them. It's a toss up.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Neener Neener Neener! I have stickers!







Thanks Doug! Well done!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

We got ours yesterday! We are only about 50 miles away. But I still like to think I'm special!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Rip said:


> What sticker ???????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like what? Sunrise, sunset, tv shows, votes being counted, election results. Oh, I know what it is. We get the rain off the Pacific first.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Your right the front gets a lot of abuse, you can see that in the lower line on our tt. Looking at the WombatCave I am not sure I can fit the 8" in back. I am thinking of replacing the O with the 3.5" back there. On the passenger side of the front tt I think I can replace the O with the 8". They look really good.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

did everyone get the new crisp $100 bill too? I was surprised!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> did everyone get the new crisp $100 bill too? I was surprised!


No but the new outback of our choice was nice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> did everyone get the new crisp $100 bill too? I was surprised!


You only got one?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhh sorry u get the sun set last


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

This is like waiting on Christmas morning !!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did everyone get the new crisp $100 bill too? I was surprised!


You only got one?








[/quote]








I knew that was coming!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> What sticker ???????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad we did not get them in pa yet...........








[/quote]

x2!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

<sigh> One can only dream of having that kind of impact!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

<sigh> One can only dream of having that kind of impact!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Patience, grasshopper...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

<sigh> One can only dream of having that kind of impact!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Patience, grasshopper...








[/quote]

That's Funny.....we should get a Koala type Mickey Hat.......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

You mean you weren't a member of Mickey's Club?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

<sigh> One can only dream of having that kind of impact!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Patience, grasshopper...








[/quote]

That's Funny.....we should get a Koala type Mickey Hat.......
[/quote]

K - O - A, L - A - ....

.... Dang! One letter short for a theme song!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BlueWedge said:


> Opinions ?
> 
> View attachment 162


Might be a nice solution to a peeling decal


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

<sigh> One can only dream of having that kind of impact!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Patience, grasshopper...








[/quote]

That's Funny.....we should get a Koala type Mickey Hat.......
[/quote]

K - O - A, L - A - ....

.... Dang! One letter short for a theme song!

Happy Trails,
Doug

[/quote]







That's funny! when my sister was 4 yrs old (late in life baby, a whoopsie) I was married and my name was Tawnya Olivo. I used to sing T-a-w-n-y-a O-l-i-v-o and she would get so mad and yell at me "No Tawna, it's MICKEY MOUSE!"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jingle? You want a JINGLE???? Kathy's beloved Girl Scout camp had one that fits like a rubber roof on an Outback's slide out









*O ... that's the way it begins
U ... that's the second letter in
T ... that ends the third
B ... that's the middle of the word 
AC...that's near the end
K ... that ends the end*

O-U-T-B-A-C-K .....you wanna yell OUTBACK? Yell today.

Here's to the best brand - *OUTBACK*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

nothing in MI yet.....the snailmailperson might have forgot to make that left turn as he went east...passed us up.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Florida will be the last to get the stickers! It is a really long way to the PNW from FL.

BTW I think this is better than a mouse club!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

5th Time Around said:


> I think Florida will be the last to get the stickers! It is a really long way to the PNW from FL.
> 
> BTW I think this is better than a mouse club!


I am guessing I will be one of the last... I am sure customs will hold the stickers to make sure the "sticky stuff" is just sticky stuff. lol

But I am looking forward to getting them!

Kos


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Surprisingly the dog sled arrived on time and we got ours yesterday









You must have run out of $100 bills but the 10% off coupon on a new Outback after negotiating your best deal was nice!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

The budget crunch in California must have impacted delivery times.







Still nothing! By the time i get it it will probably just be a xerox copy and some scotch tape.







Why does Oregon Camper get everything and I get nothing. At least I have the newly designed and purely original Ridgway-Ranger logo.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

All right how come when I Quote someone the picture didn't come out? The picture was the 3 stickers in what looked like the Mickey mouse thing. Oh well


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

All right how come when I Quote someone the picture didn't come out? The picture was the 3 stickers in what looked like the Mickey mouse thing. Oh well
[/quote]

It has to do with the fact that the picture was inserted into the original post as an attachment, and not an URL address based image. I'm not aware of a way around it.

BTW, the photo N70Q is refering to, is in post #5 of this thread. And yes, it is a little Mickey Mouse!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> Koala club packet arrived today with 3 stickers 8" and 2-3.5".
> 
> View attachment 161


Is that the Mickey Mouse club or what?








[/quote]

All right how come when I Quote someone the picture didn't come out? The picture was the 3 stickers in what looked like the Mickey mouse thing. Oh well
[/quote]

I was wondering if that is what you meant...........it does look that way in that picture.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> The budget crunch in California must have impacted delivery times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Move to Oregon and you can have all the good stuff and camping!! You know you want to...

...your new logo looks really familiar.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Move to Oregon and you can have all the good stuff and camping!! You know you want to...
> 
> ...your new logo looks really familiar.


Nope, the logo is an original design by me.







hope you like it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine arrived. I m thinking if I don t open it, it might be worth more someday as a unopened collectors item. Maybe it will be worth something on E Bay someday.


----------



## Tent 2 Trailer (May 31, 2009)

Got mine today! Dang it...already opened it before thinking it might become a collectors item. Oh well...perhaps displaying the Outbackers pride will gain more members?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Got ours today!!! Man, those 8 inch stickers are BIG! I'm thing of placing the big sticker on the front side of our side slide, so people in the campground can see them, but when travelling they are protected by being inside... Still have the Calvin&Hobbes Outbackers.com stickers on the front and rear right now. Thanks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Got ours today!!! Man, those 8 inch stickers are BIG! I'm thing of placing the big sticker on the front side of our side slide, so people in the campground can see them, but when travelling they are protected by being inside... Still have the Calvin&Hobbes Outbackers.com stickers on the front and rear right now. Thanks!


HEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! The Cape is further from the PNW than NH is and ours haven't arrived yet!!!







Ah well....we don't have our TT, either.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll confirm tdvffjohn's post that the mail got through to NJ, mine just arrived. Real nice/informative letter too Doug! May wait until Spring to put them on though... who knows, it may take me that long to decide where they will look best.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Got ours today!!! Man, those 8 inch stickers are BIG! I'm thing of placing the big sticker on the front side of our side slide, so people in the campground can see them, but when travelling they are protected by being inside... Still have the Calvin&Hobbes Outbackers.com stickers on the front and rear right now. Thanks!


HEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! The Cape is further from the PNW than NH is and ours haven't arrived yet!!!







Ah well....we don't have our TT, either.















[/quote]

We had our quarterly mail delivery today....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Got ours today!!! Man, those 8 inch stickers are BIG! I'm thing of placing the big sticker on the front side of our side slide, so people in the campground can see them, but when travelling they are protected by being inside... Still have the Calvin&Hobbes Outbackers.com stickers on the front and rear right now. Thanks!


HEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! The Cape is further from the PNW than NH is and ours haven't arrived yet!!!







Ah well....we don't have our TT, either.















[/quote]

We had our quarterly mail delivery today....
[/quote]
Mail Boat came in before the rains, eh? Lucky timing for you .. would have been a shame if you had to wait 'till the Ice Breakers could make it up the harbor


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Got'em today. Can't see putting that great little sticker next to that completely shriveled and flaking Outbacker sticker. May have to finally take it off and just put that little Koala right in the middle by itself.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Got ours today!!! Man, those 8 inch stickers are BIG! I'm thing of placing the big sticker on the front side of our side slide, so people in the campground can see them, but when travelling they are protected by being inside... Still have the Calvin&Hobbes Outbackers.com stickers on the front and rear right now. Thanks!


HEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! The Cape is further from the PNW than NH is and ours haven't arrived yet!!!







Ah well....we don't have our TT, either.















[/quote]

We had our quarterly mail delivery today....
[/quote]
Mail Boat came in before the rains, eh? Lucky timing for you .. would have been a shame if you had to wait 'till the Ice Breakers could make it up the harbor
[/quote]
HEYYYYYYYY!!!! VT is alot closer than the Cape or NH and I saw the mailladies boat of a car today!! but she kept my stickers!! SHE is SO SELFISH!!!! is there a pouty face emoticon??? cuz I'm not a







like Wolfie!!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Got mine today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Doug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Got ours today! Thanks. It was nice to get something besides bills in the mail.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Just received mine yesterday. Not sure where to place them just yet, either the back or on the right side near the cargo (Boo) door. Is there a limt on the new Outback credit card I got in the packet?









David


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Hooray, my cool stickers arrived.

Ahhh, but the real treasure is the Mebership Card. I presented my card at McDonald's and they sold me a coffee at the senior's price.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Got mine.........nice! Nice letter and Card! Thanks!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

sniff.....nothing yet....I guess Southern California is off the radar map for Oregon.

Maybe today.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Kenstand said:


> Hooray, my cool stickers arrived.
> 
> Ahhh, but the real treasure is the Mebership Card. I presented my card at McDonald's and they sold me a coffee at the senior's price.


I got a free Happy Meal! Wow! who knew the power of the Koala Club Card? Amazing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hooray, my cool stickers arrived.
> 
> Ahhh, but the real treasure is the Mebership Card. I presented my card at McDonald's and they sold me a coffee at the senior's price.


I got a free Happy Meal! Wow! who knew the power of the Koala Club Card? Amazing.
[/quote]

You know, I have been kind of wondering about this one...

What would happen if you did just whip out your KOALA Club card at various retailers/campgrounds/etc. and ask "Do you have the KOALA Club discount?" They are not all going to say yes, but I wouldn't be surprised if it works now and then. And it doesn't cost anything to ask! I'm guessing that places that offer discounts to other groups (i.e.: Good Sam, Woodells, etc.) might be inclined to shrug and say "Sure".

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

I presented my Koala Club club card at Mickey D's and they gave me cash!!

Oh, wait ..... that was my paycheck


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *COOL BEANS!!!*


 Yeah !! What she said! But I haven't seen them yet, either!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

They Made it East!!!

They also were confiscated by my daughters.........I did manage to get the card........I presented to DW to see ig it would darn my socks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Move to Oregon and you can have all the good stuff and camping!! You know you want to...
> 
> ...your new logo looks really familiar.


Nope, the logo is an original design by me.







hope you like it!








[/quote]

Why do I have a felling if I opened yours in Photoshop, I'd be able to see 2 layers....one of which is hiding the REAL image.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a small sticker now on my dually back window and I promise you guys, my lil koala will see many a mile and many a sunset all over north america.

I was all set up to go east and do the Hershey rv show on wednesday, but instead done an overnighter to Denver and meet a sales rep that flew in and we went and sold a dealer a new model line of an rv. That was pretty fun.

I will go put about 700 miles on my lil koala here in a few mins.

Carey


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> nothing in MI yet.....the snailmailperson might have forgot to make that left turn as he went east...passed us up.


Ditto!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We got our stickers today!!!! I was prepared to have to wait til Monday, maybe it isn't as far as I thought


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Stickers arrived Thursday.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Still waiting here in Vermont!!


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

They have arrived! Thanks Doug.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ours arrived yesterday! Where is everybody putting the big one? Thanks Doug!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Darj said:


> nothing in MI yet.....the snailmailperson might have forgot to make that left turn as he went east...passed us up.


Ditto!
[/quote]

Dittox3 !!! The excitement builds as we all patiently wait !!!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Received ours in yesterday's mail. Thanks Doug.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Finally made it to MI!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Woo Who! I received our stickers in yesterday's mail as well! The Oregon Trail finally has a spur to California again!

*How about folks posting pictures of where they affixed these stickers - both large and small.*


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

%(*$)%(&(*$#%*$ customs... first thing I ask when I get home from the wife is, "DID..." her reply before I get any more out. "NO STOP ASKING, you are as bad or worse than the kids."

Kos


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

KosinTrouble said:


> %(*$)%(&(*$#%*$ customs... first thing I ask when I get home from the wife is, "DID..." her reply before I get any more out. "NO STOP ASKING, you are as bad or worse than the kids."
> 
> Kos


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GOT OURS YESTERDAY !!

I think i took so long because it was a really large package that included 2 heavy duty axles for upgrading.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> GOT OURS YESTERDAY !!
> 
> I think i took so long because it was a really large package that included 2 heavy duty axles for upgrading.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> GOT OURS YESTERDAY !!
> 
> I think i took so long because it was a really large package that included 2 heavy duty axles for upgrading.....


That would explain why ours hasn't arrived yet. Thanks for the heads up - I'll call the Dealer back and cancel the axle order


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have a small sticker now on my dually back window and I promise you guys, my lil koala will see many a mile and many a sunset all over north america.
> 
> I was all set up to go east and do the Hershey rv show on wednesday, but instead done an overnighter to Denver and meet a sales rep that flew in and we went and sold a dealer a new model line of an rv. That was pretty fun.
> 
> ...


Any chance that your still coming to the show


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We got ours today!! one for Stacey's truck, one for mine, and the big one on the back of the Abi-one where I'm missing my "regular" Outbackers.com sticker from when the back panel had to be replaced!! Thank you Doug!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

New Hampshire checking in!!! Our envelope arrived today. I'm thinking that I may put the big sticker on the front so it can be seen by all when at the CGs or while parked at Wolfwood. Not sure where the small ones are going yet ...

Thanks, Sir!!! Nice goodies!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> New Hampshire checking in!!! Our envelope arrived today. I'm thinking that I may put the big sticker on the front so it can be seen by all when at the CGs or while parked at Wolfwood. Not sure where the small ones are going yet ...
> 
> Thanks, Sir!!! Nice goodies!!!


 Santa...Errr..Mailman came today here in Merry Ole Brentwood! That's next to the Kingdom of Wolfwood, formerly Wolfwood Estate (she's taking over folks....) Thank you! P. D. X!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Not sure where the small ones are going yet ...


 Must...Resist..Must remain civil!!

AAARRGGGHHH IT'S KILLIN' ME!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Not sure where the small ones are going yet ...


 Must...Resist..Must remain civil!!

AAARRGGGHHH IT'S KILLIN' ME!!
[/quote]

Hahahahahahahaha! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Not sure where the small ones are going yet ...


 Must...Resist..Must remain civil!!

AAARRGGGHHH IT'S KILLIN' ME!!
[/quote]

Hahahahahahahaha! ROTFLMAO!
[/quote]

I couldn't resist!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Not sure where the small ones are going yet ...


 Must...Resist..Must remain civil!!

AAARRGGGHHH IT'S KILLIN' ME!!
[/quote]

Hahahahahahahaha! ROTFLMAO!
[/quote]

I couldn't resist!
[/quote]

Of course you couldn't. But .... I'll see you on Saturday ... right?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Not sure where the small ones are going yet ...


 Must...Resist..Must remain civil!!

AAARRGGGHHH IT'S KILLIN' ME!!
[/quote]

Hahahahahahahaha! ROTFLMAO!
[/quote]

I couldn't resist!
[/quote]

Of course you couldn't. But .... I'll see you on Saturday ... right?








[/quote]


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Got my stickers/package in the mail the other day! Stickers and card LOOK GREAT DOUG!!! Little disapointed on the axles though, seems customs took them and wouldnt send them up so all I got was my stickers, club card and paper explaining things. lol

Kos


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

KosinTrouble said:


> Got my stickers/package in the mail the other day! Stickers and card LOOK GREAT DOUG!!! Little disapointed on the axles though, seems customs took them and wouldnt send them up so all I got was my stickers, club card and paper explaining things. lol
> 
> Kos


Kos, Got mine yesterday including Axles so must be a Calgary thing....









BTW Doug, they do look Great !!!


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Joy and I received our Koala Club stickers this past week. They are great! We went camping at Pine Ridge CG in Birch Run, MI this WE and took the opportunity to officially apply the stickers to the OB. Check the link for a picture.

http://www.joy-rick.com/img/v0/p481257037-3.jpg

Rick & Joy


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention that Joy and I were ALREADY members of the Koala Club, even before we acquired our OB. Check the link to view a copy of our Koala Club induction photo that was taken on a trip to OZ in 2002.

http://www.joy-rick.com/img/v0/p310329300-3.jpg

Rick & Joy


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ha Ha Thats great! (they're alot bigger than I imagined...)


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I put the stickers on at Howard Miller SH park when we were there so I thought I should post a photo. I didn't get a picture of the small one that we applied to the upper right of the queen outback.









I like the sticker in the middle of the front of the tt.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

We're going to be heading out this weekend. Because of that, I'll be washing the TT nice and pretty before we go.

It's going to be the perfect time for me to put mine up!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, wait, the stickers go on the TT? Crap, I have to go check the laundry to make sure my t-shirts haven't gone through yet.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK. See it was supposed to be a little joke about how I didn't realize that the sticker was for the TT and put it on a t-shirt. I didn't know it would end the thread. I hate it when I make a joke and it ends the thread, it makes me feel really NOT too funny. Reality bites.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> OK. See it was supposed to be a little joke about how I didn't realize that the sticker was for the TT and put it on a t-shirt. I didn't know it would end the thread. I hate it when I make a joke and it ends the thread, it makes me feel really NOT too funny. Reality bites.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, wait, the stickers go on the TT? Crap, I have to go check the laundry to make sure my t-shirts haven't gone through yet.


At least you didn't think they were iron ons.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

how about some rub on Koala Club Tatoos?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> how about some rub on Koala Club Tatoos?


What a rub on Koala Club Tattoo might look like.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> how about some rub on Koala Club Tatoos?


What a Koala Club Tattoo might look like.

















[/quote]


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok here is a photo of the small one on the pull out.


----------

